# Body forms!



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet way to recycle all the crap left over after Christmas! Hope you have a merry Christmas, Allen!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only does clear packing tape rule, clear tear-by-hand packing tape rules even more


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Another great tutorial! Thanks!! Any chance you could post a pic of the finished product?

Have a ver Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for another U-tube Wednesday. 
This is a good example of stuff that is no big deal to you, but is unkown to a lot of us. And the great thing is that after seeing the how-to a number of different ways to do it with different materials come to mind. (cardboard instead of foam). 
And yes, I would also like to see the finished product. Thanks again.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Allen, you rock.

Have you ever been a prop master in a theatre before? Just curious


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I left town for the holidays right after the video was finished, but I can get a pic on Monday or tuesday when I get back.
I have helped a few productions out, but I have never been a prop master- All my theater revolves around haunted houses.
Have a great Christmas,
Allen H


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats great, thanks for posting. Glad I saw this before garbage day! Will be checking back on wed for sure


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Bangs head agenst desk* All that wrapping papper I threw out! *crys*


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats why I posted early! its also very good for paper mache!


----------

